# Star's Babies



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Girl


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy was first and I had to help pull him as poor Star just hasn't stretched enough. All are doing fine now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Help! Stop the cuteness!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh Lizzie says the boy is Galaxy. We're still not sure on a name for the girl...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Awww so cutttttttte hurry up dixie girl mama is tired of waitin! Congratulations yall


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Much better pic of Galaxy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, and Star doesn't like kitties. The black half-grown kitten came into the pen and she charged, pinned and tried killing it! Kitty left quickly...LOL


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! He looks good!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Momma means business!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats Carmen...the doeling is so cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Already have someone saying they want to buy her! LOL


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awwww...too cute! I love that silver gray color.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo cute!!!!

what about Celeste for the girl? or Nova or Ursa?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't want to start a new thread so I'll just hope someone sees it here. Star is not passing the placenta. I know, I know...LOL I'm good at telling everyone it takes up to 24 hours. This is the first time ever that I've never even see it hanging out. After the 2nd baby was born she had the little gush of fluid and blood that usually indicates done and placenta coming. That's been it. There is nothing but some "goo" hanging now. Just way different than I'm use to...


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope she passes it soon! The babies are adorable, congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could do a shot of oxytocin.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll see how she is in the morning and if she hasn't started to pass it I'll get some oxy from the vet. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oxytocin is really only good for about 18 hours after birthing. After that you would probably want lute. But ask your vet what he would advise.


----------



## NDlover1975 (Sep 25, 2013)

*heartbroken.*

Congratulations on your new kids!! We recently just had two of our pygmy goats give birth and all went well but, today one of our Nigerias gave birth out to pasture and the baby was still born. She's a first time mother and I'm not sure what could have happened. We also aren't sure when she became pregnant so we're not sure if the baby was premature. I have a quick question, since we are new to this has anybody had a kid born with soft, gelish like hooves. The little baby which was found dead in the pasture had these type hooves. It made me think that maybe she was born too soon and wasn't fully developed however she was completely covered with hair and had teeth. We're so sad and disappointed. I almost feel guilty that I didn't keep a better eye on the mother. :?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just talked to Doc. I don't know if Star has passed the placenta or not. There is nothing hanging so it's entirely possible she passed it during the night. She is acting fine, taking care of kids, nursing them, etc. He advises some antibiotics for a few days and just keep an eye on her. So, guess that is what we are going to do.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

They are soooo sweet!!


----------

